#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Παρακρατούμενος Φόρος σε ΤΠΥ σε προμήθεια με εργασία σε Δήμο

## milt

σε ένα δήμο μου ανάθεσαν ένα <<έργο>> με προμήθεια ξυλείας και τοποθέτηση και με πήραν από το λογιστήριο του δήμου και δεν ήξερε τι παρακράτηση φόρου να μου κάνει ....

αν ήταν έργο μου λέει θα μου έκανε 3%

επειδή δεν είναι έργο αλλά προμήθεια-εργασία,  πόσο??

μήπως 20% όπως είναι σε κάθε ΤΠΥ που κόβουμε σε επαγγελματίες εκτός δημοσίου??? 

μου φαίνεται πολύ το 20%

----------


## milt

διαβάζοντας σε ένα σαιτ κατέληξα ότι από την στιγμή που δεν παρείχα υπηρεσίες μηχανικού αλλά εργολάβου  άσχετα αν δεν είναι έργο.....
δεν παρακρατείται το 20% αλλά το 3% ...
δηλαδή να μην μπερδεύονται οι ιδιότητες άσχετα αν υπάρχουν ταυτόχρονα ..μηχανικού και εργολάβου...κάπως έτσι...

λέω να πάω και μια βόλτα από το έλεγχο της εφορίας να δω τι λένε....

----------


## milt

μίλησα τελικά τηλεφωνικά με έναν επόπτη...όπου διαβάζοντας την σύμβαση, την τεχνική έκθεση, το τιμολόγιο που έκοψα...αλλά και τους κωδικούς που έχω στην εφορία πέραν του μηχανικού ελεύθερου επαγγελματία......καταλήξαμε ότι σίγουρα δεν είναι 20% από την στιγμή που δεν παρείχα σε καμία περίπτωση υπηρεσίες μηχανικού.......ούτε και προμήθεια ..... αλλά εργασία με ίδια υλικά......άρα 3%...'άσχετα αν ο δήμος το ανέθεσε στο τμήμα προμηθειών του να το διαχειριστεί........κάπως έτσι....

----------

Xάρης

----------


## milt

και ξαναμιλώντας με το Λογιστήριο του  Δήμου...... ενώ ελεγκτής και επόπτης εφορίας μου έλεγαν 3%.......εκεί σκεφτόντουσαν ακόμα το 20%......αφού τελικά το συζητήσαμε ενδελεχώς.....αφήσαμε το 20% αλλά δεν γινόταν να πάνε στο 3% καθώς δεν το είχαν περάσει ως έργο......άρα τελικά μας έμενε το 8% το οποίο παρακρατούν σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών.......και συμφωνήσαμε σε αυτό......

ουφφφφφφφφ...αγώνας.....

----------


## milt

διαβάζοντας τον N.4172/13 Αρθρο 64:Συντελεστές παρακράτησης φόρου, παρ.1, 2

καταλαβαίνω ότι το θέμα καθορίζεται από τον ορισμό : τεχνικού έργου....(εργολήπτες κατασκευής κάθε είδους τεχνικού έργου 3%)...το οποίο χωράει ψάξιμο και διευκρίνηση...

----------

